# Sore on goat teat (pic)



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

This is a doe that has only had her 2 kidds nursing. Noticed yesterday she was engorges and warm. When I checked her out it looked like she hasn't been letting the babies nurse that side and with these sores I see why. The other side only had a small place on it that wasn't bad. It was already cracked a little so I chcked to see if there was puss or anything underneath and there was not. They feel like a really thick piece of skin that crackes. They are only on her teats. What could this be and what should I do?


----------



## robinthegeek (Nov 18, 2004)

I just did a search on the internet, looks like it could be "sore mouth"

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/soremouth/

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dvrd/orf_virus/

I'd never heard of it before, but I'm a goat newbie myself.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thinking your right. Baby goat has small spot on mouth. So at least I know :shrug:


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Soremouth can be passed to humans so I would take precautions. This is the one time I would be wearing gloves if milking.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yep! Didn't yesterday. today I am. Hope I don't get that. Yuck I'll try and post a picture of the boys mouth. He only has one very small sore I can see.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

If that is the case and it is sore mouth, the sores can get very big and extremely painfull to the goat, especially if in the mouth and on the udder. Two things could happen, the kids will quit nursing because it is painful to them and the doe will stop them from nursing as it is painful to her. You will need to continue milking the doe out and supplement feeding for the kids if they stop nursing. This can take several weeks to clear up and is highly contagious to your herd and yourself. If you have other goats, isolate the ones with with sores in hopes to prevent spreading. The good news is that once had, they rarely get it again, and if they do it is less severe. Sore mouth can spread between their hooves, mouth, nose, face etc, so check them over carefully. Keep the sores clean and you can put antibiotic ointment on them, only time will help.


----------

